# Best board and bindings for freeride and carving?



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

Might want to check out bomberonline.com for pure carving suggestions (softboot setups).

Try and demo an Arbor A-Frame. I just picked up an Element and rode it for 3 days and loved it. The A-Frame is supposed to be more of a carving board and is stiffer than the Element. Looks good too

As far as bindings go, I got a set of Rome Targas based on comments here, the amount of customization, and a great online deal.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

My Ride SPi's are pretty sick for freeriding. Nice and stiff, solid bindings that don't flop around when you are really bombing over the choppy stuff. Check out the website Ribuck posted if you are into hard boots and a forward stance, they have a ton of info.


----------

